

An interesting thing about the traffic on HN - ivanstojic

I find it extremely interesting that there is an obvious and sharp decline in the amount of new posts on HN over the weekend.<p>Since my hobby (sailing) requires reasonably nice weather, and since it's getting damn cold here, I find myself more and more often working over the weekends too, reading or housekeeping.<p>What do you folks do over the weekends when the requirements for your hobby aren't satisfied?
======
hardik
it could also be that on weekdays people tend to slack work and post on HN :D

As for your question about weekends, i am in a doomed profession which
requires me to give certain exams (so is my wife).. so we end up studying on
most weekends :)

~~~
ivanstojic
Yuck. Considering that you are most likely working full time over the week,
it's quite sucky to have work encroach on your weekend like that :-\

~~~
hardik
yup.. can get nasty. its all those perks at end of the tunnel which keep us at
it. A qualified actuary can really go places..

------
swombat
Like many in the accursed technology realms, I am doomed to releasing my
software over the weekend (it's business-oriented, so the greatest drop in
usage is over the weekend, hence ideal time to release).

So generally I spend Saturday doing an end-to-end test in our pre-prod
environment to make sure everything looks fine, and then I tell capistrano to
do the release, and then I go and perform such standard human activities as
spending time with my girlfriend or doing a little bit of sport.

------
jncraton
This doesn't exactly address your question, but HN submissions generally come
from other sources of news around the net. These generally drop off over the
weekend, so it is only natural that HN traffic does as well. I imagine that
there are significantly fewer of us using this site over the weekend, but
there is also less for us to talk about.

~~~
ivanstojic
Which is probably why this post got to the front page :-)

------
curiousgeorge
Traffic everywhere slows down over the weekends. I get some of my best work
done over the weekend though.

None of my competitors and potential competitors work. People are nicely
surprised to find a new feature or two working when they come back on Monday.
Gives your site a sense of momentum.

------
petercooper
I run the most popular Ruby and Rails blog, and readership drops a solid
10-15% every weekend in FeedBurner numbers. I think there are a lot of what
I'd call "institutional" programmers and techies who only talk shop during the
week (mostly because they're in the office).

------
bluelu
Most people don't work on weekend and only have time to surf on hn when they
are at work!

------
symptic
I like to make some time for myself on the weekends, even if I have a lot of
work to be doing. It's necessary to have a mental and physical recharge
period.

------
wenbert
maybe it is just a coincidence but the traffic on my blog also slows down over
the weekend...

~~~
SwellJoe
In other news, rain is wet. Pretty much every website sees a drop in traffic
on the weekend.

------
BFalkner
I like to troll.

